# Surrogacy newstory today - anyone any info



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I briefly caught BBC breakfast news today.  There was a story about a surrogate mum, who died giving birth.  My twins were making lots of noise so I missed it.  Does anyone have any more information?  I would just like to know what slant they put on the story and how much misinformation they gave.

We had a twins with a surrogate in the USA, and in case this happened, we had to pay for a very large life insurance policy for the surrogate.  Does the same thing happen in the UK?

I would find it sad, if, as a result of this, they decided to press for a ban on surrogacy in the UK.  They ought to be changing the law to give greater protection to surrogates.

Thanks for your help

Lorna.


----------



## Bucca (Jan 26, 2005)

That's terrible, I'm so shocked and my sympathies go to both families.  It is a sad reminder that things do go terribly wrong with conception, pregnancy and birth - as every one on this board can testify.

I don't think it should be seen as a reason to ban surrogacy any more than it should be a reason to ban people from having children.  The reward of helping someone to have their family is great, but it has to be balanced against the physical and emotional risks to the surrogate.

My thoughts and prayers are with all of those involved in this tragic case.


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for that Jac.  
>  Crossing the road holds more risks that surrogacy, I would think........but that’s just me.
I agree.  I once talked to a midwife and she said the death of a mother at birth was very rare.
One of the things that concerns me, is that, it will not just be the surrogate’s mum who blames surrogacy.  It always seems to me that it is the way things are done in the UK, not what it is done that is to blame.
I know that in the USA, everyone, the surrogate, her partner, and the prospective parents are asked difficult questions.  And every now and then, couples pull out, when they realise what is involved.
In the USA, the reality of what you are doing is spelt out to you.  It is in the open.  And contracts, based on the worst case scenario, are signed by both sides.  Like we had to pay for the surrogate’s life insurance policy.  If she had a difficult birth and took a long time to recover, we would have had to pay her wages for a while.  And so on.
Does the same thing happen in the UK?  I know what has happened is horrible, but were provisions made up front for this situation?
It always seemed fair, that if my surrogate did have a very difficult birth, that she took a long time to recover from, that we paid her wages.  The contracts, I think, were for a maximum of 6 months.  But I suspect in the UK, that would breach the 4000 pound expenses limit!
Lorna


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

I heard this too and the thing that struck me is that if she hadn't been a surrogate, this would never have even made the news. Yes, it is incredibly sad but it hasn't happened because she was a surrogate, that is irrelevant and just typical of the media to report it in such a way.

Just thought I'd add my penny's worth 

Chux xx


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Some other links to the story in different papers.

http://www.heraldsun.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5478,12091843%255E663,00.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=335871&in_page_id=1770

Jo x


----------

